# Screwdriver's master kush grow



## screwdriver (Nov 4, 2007)

I was given a master kush to take care of so I thought I would keep track here. Still don't know if she is male or female. :hubba:

First, I put her in her new home. To my reused soil bucket I added 2 TBSP lime, 2 tsp blood, 3phos, plus. I also added some cottenseed meal, a dash of myco stuff and zyme stuff. Mixed in about 25% perlite for a total of about three gallons.  Moisten with a drop of superthrive in some water. She has been topped at the sixth node and plenty of alternating nodes so I am throwing her right into flower.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*GREEN FEMALE MOJO, GREEN FEMALE MOJO, IT'S THE FEMALE GREEN MOJO DANCE. :yay: :banana: :yay: *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

:yay: :banana: :yay: :rofl: 

hope its a girl screwdriver mate.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the dancing I think it worked. It wasn't there last night, but this morning :banana:  It may not be clear, but it there.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Screwdriver - Looking good.  Hope it is a she........

PB


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, she's a girl and the cabinet has a skunk smell. Excited and am going to get a cutting from her right now. Hope I can propagate.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

it's looking good screw.i waz gifted some orange kush seeds again 2day. im thinking on starting them on 12/12. any how kep the kush happy. oh yea if you see some wrinkled leaves dont worry alot of kush strains do that for no reason


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 5, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Yes, she's a girl and the cabinet has a skunk smell. Excited and am going to get a cutting from her right now. Hope I can propagate.


 
Hey that's great screwdriver......I'll be right over to help you with those cuttings of your new girl .      LOL!

Congrats man.  This will be a good grow.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

*Looking good, SD!!!  Can't wait to see how she does for ya!*


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 6, 2007)

BFOK, do the 12/12 thing so I can follow. Would like to do that just to try.
PB, doors are always open, but I only was able to get one. Try again during the stretch.
RD, thanks.

Here's the new cutting with no name. Still thinking of one.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 13, 2007)

Excited about my new cutting with a root sticking out.
And the mother who is 7 days into flower. Top dressed her with some blood meal, guano and lime. She looks like she is ready to begin flowering.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally updating grow.
Here is the lastest pic of my newest cutting from the master kush.



I'll call her mk.2.  My plan for her will be to top her when she has a couple more nodes, keep her shoots straight up. we will see if I can keep up with her.

Her mother, however, had a bout with some stress and too much love. She is finally coming out of the abuse and beginning to bloom.




I'm hoping for the BPOTM in December. I give her good thoughts everyday and tell her how much she means to me.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

lol plants are looin good hope the talking to the plant does u some good cause i talk to mine every morning and it wont say nothin back it just ingnors me i think its got a complex our somethin ,,but any ways lookin good


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Mutt, tom-tom.
I smoke a few bowls and I start having conversations with someone. I assume its the plants.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> I smoke a few bowls and I start having conversations with someone. I assume its the plants.


They can be good company sometimes. :aok:


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 2, 2007)

My master kush is through with her stretch and starting to increase in buddage. She is at day 27 of flower. I you look close you will see a white zip tie which means I pollenated that bud with some WW(07/07). The pollen seems to have changed to a darker shade of yellow. It doesn't have the bright yellow I remember. I also could be imagining that and we will see if I can get some seeds from her.



:cool2:

mk.2 is growing beautifully.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 9, 2007)

The family and I decorated the tree today.




mk.2 




Future cuttings for my cloner.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 15, 2007)

I transplanted and put mk.2 into flower. I didn't put anything into my used soil except for some perlite. She didn't look hungry so I'll keep a close eye on her and see if I can keep up with her appetite. I don't know if the cuttings I took from her will root. I'm only on day three. I did notice that the stems have curled  slightly away from the water. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

looking good bro as for talking to the plants i think we all do that my wife laughs at me all the time but like Mutt said they can be good company some times and they dont nag and complain lol good luck with your grow peace


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's mk.2 in flower for 4 days. The mk.3 I cut off of her before I put into flower don't look the greatest. They are still in my cloner.



Here's the mother still in flower at 44 days.  



And her bud shot for BPOTM.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks so good. Let us no how she smokes. We got some Lowrider 2s Blue Streaks and some Master Lows. Master low is the master kush crossed with lowrider cant weight till there done. The females are starting to pack on the pistols  Good luck with the rest of you're grow. How long till harvest


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Beachweed.

I harvested my master kush and put some in my cooler sweat thread. All the cuttings I took yellowed up and I gave up on them. So the last generation, mk.2, has been in flower for 18 days. I just top dressed her with all my goodies, (blood, guano, Kplus, lime).


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 2, 2008)

that plant looks pretty good ,,hope all keeps going good for u in the new year


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello tom-tom.

Sorry, its been a long time since I have updated here. She has been crammed into the cabinet and finally has a little breathing room. MK.2 is at day 28 of flower and looking healthy.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow screwdriver your ladies are looking amazing. Keep up the good work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 12, 2008)

*Whats going on SD. May i say the ladies are looking great.   Whatever your doing mang keep it up because they will love ya for it in the end. :aok: *


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello Hyper. Thanks.
Thanks TBG. I'm hoping . I will say that she more frostier than her mom.

I topped dressed her with  about a pinch of blood meal and about three pinches of bat guano and 3phos. At day 33 of flower.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2008)

*Looking better than ever SD.  Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 18, 2008)

*She is looking sweet. SD.  You have definitely got it going on...* :aok:


----------



## berserker (Jan 18, 2008)

Did you sprinkle some sugar on them buds before you took the pics:spit: 
They are looking really good man.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks TBG. 
Rd, I've been telling people that for years and nobody believes me.  
berserker, don't tempt me. Does anybody else here put sugar on a tuna sandwich? Yummy.

At day 41. Hoping to see growth spurt. I was disappointed with the amount of growth from the mother. It was probably my fault but, I just didn't see a huge bud swell in the last couple weeks with her. mk.2 has been healthy and the trichomes seemed to come in extremely dense compared to the mother.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 25, 2008)

:rofl: *I hear ya, SD!!!    

Sugar on my tuna sandwich...?  No... BUT, sweet pickle relish....oh, yeah!!!  Won't eat a tuna sandwich without it!!  

That plant looks very nice!!  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 25, 2008)

mk2 looks great, screwdriver. yer doing a spectacular job raising her. I didn't notice... do you have a smoke report on the mother?... or r u still working her over?


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Rd, I remember most details of the first time my dad introduced me to pickle relish. Which got me thinking how odd that is. Anyway, hope all is well after the accident.  Wish I could help. I'll imagine helping you in my thoughts.

TCVG, I didn't get around to it and its gone from memory other than it was good.

mk.2 is in the front.  I begin to drool when the cabinet door is open. I top dressed her with a pinch of cottonseed meal, and about half teaspoon of 3phosphate and about a half of epsom plus. A bit of lime and finished with watering with my drool.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

That looks great man, she looks way more dank than the mother, good job.  Too bad it is the end of the line, you should try to reveg her and get another cutting after you harvest...


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks THCPez, I will begin to think about that.




Yes, I still fill and eat from the dispenser


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha, great collection!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Holy crap screwdriver those ladies are really filling out and looking great. Gotta love them ladies when they get all frosty and the calayx's start swelling. Great job as always mang. :aok: *


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello TBG.  I feeling alot better about the yield on mk.2.  Now, I can really see them swelling.  Starting to fight the urge to chop.  She's at day 51 flower and trics all over.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's mk.2 at about 57 days in flower.  The lower buds appear to be finishing faster than the top buds.  Top dressed with some 3phos. epsom+, and a bit of lime then watered with a light dose of fish fert mix.






A group shot



Due to the lack of space she will finish under my 70mh.  I know, but Ruth needs the 250hps and there wasn't enough room without knocking into mk.2's trics and we wouldn't want that.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Sexy


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks G_G.  

I harvested the rest of mk.2 and she is now under 24hr light in my veg cabinet.  A little 70 watt mh.  I basically topped her, but left a bunch of small bud sites untouched on the lower branches.
I also cut the root ball back to fit it in a 5" pot.  I don't know if I did too much, but time will tell.  Disregard the little girl on the left.


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Feb 20, 2008)

how did you cut to get that plant. ive heard of alot of people cutting but never knew how to do it...god thats amazing


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 21, 2008)

whiteewiddoww, thanks for stopping by.  I assume the answer to your question is after I pulled her from the pot I just scooped the dirt away from the edge until it fit into my smaller pot.  I don't think I needed to do it other than I wanted to.

A new picture of mk.2 in her reveg under 24hr lighting.  I'm really enjoying her right now. :ccc:


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 25, 2008)

Mk.2 in reveg for 7 days. 




Not much change in her buds.  They sure look delicious.


----------

